# is photoshop worth the money?



## momof2girls07 (Sep 10, 2007)

I currently have digital Image Suite and paint shop pro- but if I am trying to edit some photos to the highest quality- would Photoshop be worth it?

TIA!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

If you have to ask this question, then you are probably not ready to use it.  Try photoshop elements.  It has alot of features of the full version, without the pricetag, and it will probably be more than enough for you.


----------



## momof2girls07 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks! I was looking at that one too, but the reviews say to better start w/ photoshop- so I thought I'd ask


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with Matt.  Elements will do just about anything that the full Photoshop can do for photos.

Also, there are (legal) ways to get Photoshop cheaper than the usual price.  If you are a student, you could buy the student version.  Or the student version of an older version, then the full version upgrade.  If you're not a student, then maybe you can get an older versions and the upgrade for less than a full version of the latest (CS3).

Also, there are plenty of products that include some sort of discount on Photoshop.  Ironically, I think that if you buy Elements, you can get a big discount on Photoshop.  I recently bought a Wacom Tablet and when I registered it, I became eligible for a 50% discount on Photoshop.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I recently bought a Wacom Tablet and when I registered it, I became eligible for a 50% discount on Photoshop.


 
Excuse the curiosity on this one (and slight topic diversion), but which model did you get?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2007)

I got the 'Graphire' 5x4...see THIS THREAD.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 10, 2007)

You can pick up PS Elements at Costco for $80.00:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=8&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

They have a how-to book as well as the other PS products here:  http://www.costco.com/Common/Search...e=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out Adobe Photoshop Lightroom on my blog at http://www.TheCreativesCorner.com

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Snyder (Sep 12, 2007)

I cant live without photoshop but I use it much more than just photos, I also make graphics posters with it, website layouts, I even made specail effect for video projects and animation file with it. Its a very powerfull tool to make whatever you dream come true.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 12, 2007)

Best yet, get the Wacom and the Photoshop.  Yummy!


----------



## shorty6049 (Sep 12, 2007)

i agree with that wacom statement... when i got my tablet,  it made photo editing a lot easier ...  also, i heard that they are working on a free online version of photoshop.... no word on a release date though


----------



## Buszaj (Sep 12, 2007)

cough cough download cough cough


----------



## chris_arnet (Sep 12, 2007)

i used photoshop elements until about a month ago when i got CS3. honestly, you would probably be perfectly fine with elements.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 12, 2007)

momof2girls07 said:


> I currently have digital Image Suite and paint shop pro- but if I am trying to edit some photos to the highest quality- would Photoshop be worth it?
> 
> TIA!!


 
Can you please explain how you feel Photoshop will produce a higher quality image than what you already have? 

IMO- If you aren't able to produce high Quality images with PSP, then you won't be able to do it with PS. I suggest that you download a free trial before you buy it.


----------



## D40 (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope to get this soon:

http://www.campustech.com/c/campust/ADBCD08090MC.html?id=y7s9yTD8&mv_pc=367

Note is says Academic version is Full version


----------

